# I'm breeding speeeshul colored horses now.



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ooh, DD would SO take the one farthest out (looks turquoise), lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I want a purple draft, please.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I will take two lime green......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Hummm they are pretty but i will only shell out my hard earned money for one horse that has all the colors of the rainbow


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Purple is my favorite color!! Will they exist on air, and come with their own bubble wrap suit?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I no can see speshul colored horseez. I haz a sad.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Ripper said:


> I will take two lime green......:lol::lol::lol:


The price is DOUBLE for you, since you stole one of my carrots!!! :evil:


Oh, all right.....two are in the mail......


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

leapoffaithfarm said:


> Hummm they are pretty but i will only shell out my hard earned money for one horse that has all the colors of the rainbow



I only have one with that coloring....how much money do you have???


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****!!! Id like the rainbow one. Is 5 million enough? Ill pay in cash... ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

themacpack said:


> Ooh, DD would SO take the one farthest out (looks turquoise), lol


I'm gonna have to arm wrestle you for that one Mac. The green would match my eyes creating more show pen panache!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm gonna have to arm wrestle you for that one Mac. The green would match my eyes creating more show pen panache!


 You're on


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

I wants them all, and I shall name them Skittles.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'm gonna have to arm wrestle you for that one Mac.


Woohoo!! Breeding program is working!! They're fighting over them!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Are you taking orders for special colors, if so I would like a turquoise and pink one, for my grand daughter.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

-gets out check book-

I want a purple pony to make the little kiddies jealous.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Purple pleeezid!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Boring...no spots...:rofl:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Give me that yellow one, I have been in the market for a visibly jaundiced horse for awhile now....lol cute thread Allison, thanks for chuckle with my coffee!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Boring...no spots...:rofl:


Spooky, I knew he was gonna say that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Faceman said:


> Boring...no spots...:rofl:


Here ya go. 











Funny thing, I could actually make my McKinley look like this very easy!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Pretty, but are they registered? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Of course they are registered - ACHA (American Crayola Horse Association)


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmm, yes those are nice... but where the heavens are their Cutie Marks? :think:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

iridehorses said:


> Of course they are registered - ACHA (American Crayola Horse Association)


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Pffft, ya'll are _soooo_ easily impressed *rolls eyes*

I'm not shelling out a dime until they can fart rainbows and sh*t gold coins too.
Now that's a speshul horsie.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

:rofl: ^^^^^


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

My checkbook is open, I want a pink and white one................


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

I want one of each of the ones on each end and the true purple one....


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Are you just keeping it within the Belgian breed, then? Might as well throw some Friesian blood in there; I've heard they cross well with every breed!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

nvr2many said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woohoo...that's more like it...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*Puts on posh voice* Oh I say that blue one would look just puuuuurfect for the show ring! Ill take 50!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

leapoffaithfarm said:


> Hummm they are pretty but i will only shell out my hard earned money for one horse that has all the colors of the rainbow


 I got one of those for you see!!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Hahaha, that's so funny! We need to arrange a breeding between the horse in my avatar and one of your sheshul stallions xD 


ETA: TimberRidge that is really cool.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I like that pic who give me life time supply of skittles for her? lol I WUV SKITTLES!!!!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh by the way shes double registered too ACHA/BGBHA 
BGHA ( Bubble Gum Ball Horse association


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ OMG wow! Can I have the foal? I shall pay lots and lots of $$ for one of them! Just because no one else would have one! Pssshtt. lol


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I put two of the yearlings under saddle today. They are definite high level dressage prospects. I am entering them in the show this weekend. They might be a little green, but...hey! Why not?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> I put two of the yearlings under saddle today. They are definite high level dressage prospects. I am entering them in the show this weekend. They might be a little green, but...hey! Why not?


 
Pardon? Those horses are absolutely NOT a little green, they're a little pink and a little purple! :evil: how dare you mix them up?


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I think I have to be titled a more successful breeder than you. I have developed the new totally real gene 'equiness-withius-rainbowes-starus'.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

:clap::clap: Oh look at the purty poneh! 

You guys are killing me!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

After seeing all of these pictures I suddenly have an urge to run out and buy a gray pony to dye rainbow. I wonder how you do it? Those rainbow manes really are cool.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Can we custom order one? I'd really like a pink/purple striped 14 1/2hh horse w/ a rainbow mane, pretty please! If others are in line before me, I'll pay more than they're offering so I can get one first!!! =}


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This little guy is coming home with me!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

O.O Ive got to have that one! Change my order to the same thing, but with spots, please!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

As cute as they all are, I'd settle for a black filly with 4 high whites and a bald face. That's all, thanks.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

YES! Your mares will be the perfect MATCH for my rainbow Appy, Paint, WB, very rare multi colored LOUD Friesian unicorn "stud"!
He throws all spechul kinds of colors and is VERY accomplished in dressage, XC, and is VERY "cowy", world champion WP (and you know how competitive the UWC are!), and excels in HUS! Craps extra large skittles by the bucket load! On really windy days he can even FLY!








I'm only asking $250 for live cover!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Since he can fly, would that save me on shipping?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Only if it's windy.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahaha! I'm laughing so hard I can't breath xD


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> YES! Your mares will be the perfect MATCH for my rainbow Appy, Paint, WB, very rare multi colored LOUD Friesian unicorn "stud"!
> He throws all spechul kinds of colors and is VERY accomplished in dressage, XC, and is VERY "cowy", world champion WP (and you know how competitive the UWC are!), and excels in HUS! *Craps extra large skittles by the bucket load! *On really windy days he can even FLY!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hmmph, still waiting on the gold coins.
Other than that your boy sounds like a possibilty for a stud. Just get the plumbing fixed! 
-Lockwood
(Who likes Skittles as much as the next person... really I do, but dang I _really _like gold coins a whole bunch better! :wink: )


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> (Who likes Skittles as much as the next person... really I do, but dang I _really _like gold coins a whole bunch better! :wink: )


YES! I have plenty that eat money but would love one that poops it!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Is DNA testing available on non-papered but highly neon horses?? As we all know, flying studs are notorious for sneaking into a mare pasture. 

How does one keep a flying stud from escaping??


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Red nylon halters. DUH!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> YES! I have plenty that eat money but would love one that poops it!


 
BAAHAHAHAHA :rofl:


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> YES! Your mares will be the perfect MATCH for my rainbow Appy, Paint, WB, very rare multi colored LOUD Friesian unicorn "stud"!
> He throws all spechul kinds of colors and is VERY accomplished in dressage, XC, and is VERY "cowy", world champion WP (and you know how competitive the UWC are!), and excels in HUS! Craps extra large skittles by the bucket load! On really windy days he can even FLY!
> 
> 
> ...


Thought bubble above tha ponah!

'Taste the rainbow my @ss'.....


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Alright! I couldn't bear to have a plain grey horse a moment longer so I just bought this beauty from one of the most well known and prominent breeders of ACHA horses: Lisa Frank herself!

Yes, this stunning filly is all mine now. She's an Ara-Friesa-Walka-Loosa sport horse double registered with the ACHA and the BEHA (Blue Eyed Horse Association). Note the gold leaf on her hooves. She was, unfortunately, struck with ring bone in both front legs at the tender age of 8 months so she is breeding sound only. Is your stud Homozygous FlyGap? 











Side note: I accidentally made this whole picture with the monitor tilted slightly away from me. So if you want to see the rich color of her rainbow-ey splendor, tilt your screen away too.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely.
I'm sure they would produce spechul pohnes and with your mare and my "stud" your baby would certainly go places! Like to mars...


You did a GREAT job, LOL!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Excuse me while I die of laughter.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I just bought a new stallion!!

He has ancient breeding lines. He has been DNA tested and they discovered the "SHEEN" gene in him, so all his offspring will be unusually shiny! AND, the purple is a dominant trait! Check him out. I will breed to anything with four legs and a tail (must have a tail). He will make any mare look good!!












I think I will breed him to this mare. I don't know what I will get....but I bet it will be expensive!!!!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I just bought a new stallion!!
> 
> He has ancient breeding lines. He has been DNA tested and they discovered the "SHEEN" gene in him, so all his offspring will be unusually shiny! AND, the purple is a dominant trait! Check him out. I will breed to anything with four legs and a tail (must have a tail). He will make any mare look good!!


He's a beauty alright. Any info on his get pooping the gold yet?
Or are the trying to finish the gold coin pooping genome?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I just bought a new stallion!!
> 
> He has ancient breeding lines. He has been DNA tested and they discovered the "SHEEN" gene in him, so all his offspring will be unusually shiny! AND, the purple is a dominant trait! Check him out. I will breed to anything with four legs and a tail (must have a tail). He will make any mare look good!


*DIES* Bahahaha :rofl: :rofl: LOL. Definitely in my top five favorite posts ever now..


I'll need a few red ponies please.. Maybe I can breed them with a cremello and get a pink! Maybe even a pink with cream and pearl..Maybe even SATIN!

Love it Allison..


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Great news!!

One of the foals is pooping rainbows!!

I am hoping when he matures there may be a pot of gold at the end. Heck, it doesn't need to be a pot. A couple of coins would be great. That stall will be so well mucked it will never get dirty.

The pooping is pretty hard on the poor fellow. He has to jump up in the air to get it all out. Poor thing....


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Great news!!
> 
> One of the foals is pooping rainbows!!
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

That is awesome! :lol:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> Great news!!
> 
> One of the foals is pooping rainbows!!
> 
> ...


Hey, hey... now we are getting somewhere (hand sorta reaching for checkbook.) 
Poor little foal... I never realized how hard pooping a rainbow could be... just look at that face. :shock:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok anything with 4 legs and a tail???? I am sending Rascal to you to be bred..... Since the stallion will breed anything with 4 legs and a tail..Rascal has a nice tail.

*wonders if Rascal will come home hating me, since he is a gelding*


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> Great news!!
> 
> One of the foals is pooping rainbows!!
> 
> ...


Can we make sure Rascal doesn't come back carrying one of these type foals..... He is already spooky enough, the foal might start him flying on a windy day LOL

Maybe we can get him in foal to one who does the gold pooping? He costs me enough he should sh** gold LOL


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

You guys are just having WAY too much fun!!


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

Ooooooh, will you mix me up a white and a red? I wanna pink one!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELL, it's your lucky day!! I have a pink one all ready to go. It has been under saddle two weeks and is already doing grand prix dressage, world class reining and championship barrel racing.


----------



## leapoffaithfarm (Jun 26, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> WELL, it's your lucky day!! I have a pink one all ready to go. It has been under saddle two weeks and is already doing grand prix dressage, world class reining and championship barrel racing.


OH I WANT ONE OF THOSE..... do you have one in purple to go along with it ?????????????


----------



## Melissa1984 (May 5, 2012)

ROFL I want one! But Mine needs to be a Garnet and Black Gamecock colored horse though and I'd shell out some money for that one ROFL


----------



## kartmom67 (Jan 25, 2012)

Allison Finch said:


> WELL, it's your lucky day!! I have a pink one all ready to go. It has been under saddle two weeks and is already doing grand prix dressage, world class reining and championship barrel racing.


YAY! Everything I always wanted in a horse! NOW, can I get it for $200? Oh, wait thats a different thread. Lol!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd like to special order a pink stallion with purple socks and an orange mane and tail. He needs to have sparkly hooves and he has to have the ability to eat hay and poop cash. I only have $30 to my name, so conformation isn't important, but the sparkly hooves are a must. Contact me if you have anything to offer.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

kartmom67 said:


> YAY! Everything I always wanted in a horse! NOW, can I get it for $200? Oh, wait thats a different thread. Lol!


WHAT? 
Oh, heck no!!!

You had better be ready to add several zeros to the end! SHEESH, why do you think I am breeding strictly for color, for Pete's sake. It sure isn't to produce anything with great conformation or usability.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Man, these horses are making my palomino look so dull. Forget her! Time to move up! Get me a rainbow Walka-fresia-loosa stat!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i'll take a black horse with rainbow polka spots please!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah?? Well, I've got speshul colored PONIES. Beat that! :twisted:


----------

